# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Queens wanted

## Silvbee

Hi all,

Im looking to inject some new genetics into my apiary with a couple of new queens into two of my hives. 
Im looking for 2 queens that are local to Edinburgh, have a good temperament, over winter well and produce fair amounts of honey. 
Always good to introduce some new genetics into the apairy.

Just PM me to let me know if anyone has some spare queens that fit the bill.

Thanks in advance.

J

----------


## Silvbee

Still looking for a couple of Edinburgh local queens for 2 of my hives.

----------


## Adam

"have a good temperament, over winter well and produce fair amounts of honey".

You've hit the requirement we all have (except Jon want ones with particular looking wing patterns). Hope you find what you're looking for.

----------


## Jon

> "have a good temperament, over winter well and produce fair amounts of honey".
> 
> You've hit the requirement we all have (except Jon want ones with particular looking wing patterns). Hope you find what you're looking for.


Cheeky!
I want the above as well but I also want to keep the bees native to Ireland and the UK. The wing venation is considered by some, not all, to be a good indicator of nativeness. There are dozens of characteristic morphometric traits but the wing pattern is the one which seems to have gained most prominence. I suppose it is easier than measuring bee tongue length! if you keep one race of bee and manage to control the drone matings your bees should breed true and you wont get the surprises associated with heterosis and hybrid bees. Sometimes the surprise can be more vigour but equally it may be a level of aggression which is impossible to work with.
The queen I am grafting from this year is far from being the one with the best wing venation but it is Galtee origin so I know it is the real McCoy. It is also unrelated to my drone colonies so no chance of reviving the ghost of Eric's perceived inbreeding problem.

----------


## Silvbee

> "have a good temperament, over winter well and produce fair amounts of honey".
> 
> You've hit the requirement we all have (except Jon want ones with particular looking wing patterns). Hope you find what you're looking for.


Very true.

----------


## Silvbee

A new bee keeping year but still looking for a new, local (around Edinburgh) queen for one of my hives. If anyone thinks they may have a queen available for sale later in the year then feel free to PM me.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

still looking  :Smile: 
http://www.sbai.org.uk/sbai_forum/sh...-you-are-stuck

All booked or posted now folks

----------

